# GCC Bengal - error telling me to check the X motor and the media drum roller motor



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We were cutting vinyl, the roll got to the end and the cardboard tube was pulled up to the pinch rollers. (so the wife says). She turned off the cutter, now when I try to restart the cutter, I get an error telling me to ck the X motor and the media drum roller motor. Also the cut test light is on. Anyone have any ideas(except use it for target practice). 
Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you checked to see if anything is stuck in the rollers, or obstructing the carraige?

You have tried turning the unit off and then on again?

I would contact GCC for support. It may need to be repaired.

Best Regards.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah Nick, we tried all that contacted support they said more than likely the mother board went out.
Considering getting another one (it is a great lil cutter) and use this one for any parts I may need in the future ( except the mama board). Thanks for the reply tho. Frank


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  :: ​


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Try disconnecting the power from the cutter over night and then try it in the morning. When you turn them off they still have power to the board and will hold error messages. If you disconnect the power it may reset itself.
CW


----------

